# Feral hogs



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

I got dogs going stale, knives & a spear rusting. I can't afford to waste gas on BS, but if anyone KNOWS where to find them AND wants to have some fun.... get with me and we can go dog some hogs. i'll bring the truck, dogs & blades. you bring the firsthand knowledge. and since i can't afford to burn money you won't have to worry about me go back without you.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You do know we live in Utah right?


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You do know we live in Utah right?


yep. i also know a feral hog was seen as roadkill on I 15 near exit 181. they are here in a few places, the problem is the people that know where they really are aren't sharing the info in detail. at least one i know is keeping it to himself because he wants to keep the hunting all to himself. apparently the mess in TX doesn't scare them. they don't understand that in 5 years TX has gone from 4 million deer & 1/2 a million hogs to 2-4 million hogs and 1-2 million deer. despite feeding the deer have dropped. despite shooting from helos w/ machineguns by the USDA, an industry that livetraps, slaughters, quick freezes & ships to europe and tens of thousands of hunters from all over the world the population in TX has at least quadrupled in FIVE years.
since they are being tight lipped i figured offering my services & that of my dogs might be the only way to get things rolling in the irhgt direction. if i had the time & gas money i would be crawling all over the areas i have been told have/had feral hogs.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You do know we live in Utah right?


yep, and there are a few around! i know where theres some, we've even killed a couple. im selfish tho, and want to keep their location a secret so i can have something to chase other than carp and sheds in the off season


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Huh, Who knew...

Dont worry, SFW will find a way to protect them and then make it a LE draw hunt. Then EVERYONE will want to hunt em. Who knows, could be Utah's new deer.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I know that there are supposed to be a few down along the Virgin River south of St George. Other than that I'm not too sure of where they are at.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

You mean hogs like these--they were not killed in Utah but pretty darn close--all public land--but I'll never tell. Plus I hear that population has been wiped out. Good luck


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Shaun I got the dogs, the blades, time off from 17Dec-4 Jan & a bit of experience with them, want to go stick some Teaxas style?


----------

